# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Voeding en acne

## kayne

Omdat ik erg bezig ben met mijn acnè, ik wil er wel heel graag vanaf, heb ik het er wel eens over met diverse mensen.
Vaak hoor ik dan dat voeding van invloed is op acnè.
Zoeken bij google lees ik dat ook hier en daar.
Voeding zoals varkensvlees,zuivel,koffie, alcohol,suiker, vermijden.
Maar ik lees ook dat dit weer onzin is, wat moet je er dan van geloven?
Ik las op een website dat vetten uit vlees,vleeswaren,melk,boter vermeden moeten worden.
Ook chocolade, kokos, en margarines moet je laten staan of minderen.
Klopt dit verhaal?
Nu eet ik zelf boter, halvarine met 70% vetten erin.
Dus...ik dacht, andere boter nemen of alternatief.
Mij is gezegd, probeer eens kokosolie maar dat is volgens mij erg duur.
En...als ik het verhaal op de website moet geloven...geen kokos dus.
Wat moet ik hiermee denk ik dan, lees ook dat kokos juist goed is voor acnè.
En dan...las ik ook, een tekort aan zink kan acnè bevorderen.
Thee en koffie kan de zinkopname verminderen.
Nu drink ik heel veel thee dus denk hiermee te minderen of niet doen?
Dat is het als je op internet gaat zoeken, je leest zoveel over acnè en veel tegenstrijdige dingen, wat is waar en niet.

Kayne

----------


## Gideman

Hallo kayne, voeding is per persoon verschillend, en ook welk type voeding. Het is niet gezegd dat je van voeding acne krijgt, het is ook niet onmogelijk. Je komt er alleen proef ondervindelijk achter.

----------


## kayne

Inderdaad zal je dat zelf proef ondervindelijk moeten vaststellen.
Ik vroeg me af of hier mensen zijn die meer last krijgen na het eten van bepaalde voeding.
IK weet wel dat voeding wat je bloedsuikerspiegel snel doet stijgen niet goed.
Dat vermijd ik dan ook.

----------


## JoeGee

op deze link vind je informatie over voeding voor een gezonde huid: http://sportsnuts.nl/Voeding-gezonde-huid. Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt!

----------


## KarelZandvoort

Hallo! Ik heb nu al 2 jaar lang acne en wat bij mij toch geholpen heeft is limoensap en tandpasta. Verder merk ik wel wanneer ik chocola of chips eet dat mijn acne meteen erger wordt.

Edit: Ik heb een kijkje op deze site genomen: http://www.acnegenezen.nl/ en heb hier een paar goede tips gevonden. Voortaan doe ik nu een ijsklontje op de puist, dat werkt echt heel goed!

----------

